
Show HN: I've created a tool to design sequence diagrams with my team - menduz
https://diagrams.menduz.com
======
jesalg
Very cool! Sounds like you and I had the same thought. I built something very
similar couple of months ago:
[https://www.quickviz.app/](https://www.quickviz.app/)

------
robertk
Very nice! This seems to have pretty good feature parity with
[https://sequencediagram.org/](https://sequencediagram.org/)

Will definitely be giving this a spin.

------
mikhailfranco
Looks like PlantUML syntax:

[https://plantuml.com/sequence-diagram](https://plantuml.com/sequence-diagram)

------
kanobo
Good job menduz, it's well made and looks very useful. I'm especially happy to
learn of the existence js-sequence-diagrams.

~~~
menduz
Thanks kanobo

------
fromaj
This is cool! Is having the entire document encoded in the URL really the best
way to create a share-able link?

~~~
menduz
Depending on the observer.. here are the two main points I considered: \- No
info stored in any server, that makes it cheap to maintain. \- The document is
portable, you can recover the information even if the site is down.

